# STP report



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

How was it? Anything exciting happen? How long did it take you? Share some photos too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

The Finish Line...(Wearing my Group Health jersey and Rabobank cycling cap in honor of the Chicken's TDF Stage 8 win to Tignes).


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*DUI Driver*

So Sad saw on news this moring a DUI Driver hit 3 STP riders and took off. I sure hope they get the guy and he gets put away for a long time. But in reality will probaly get a slap on the wrist.

Hope everbody had a fun safe ride

Ray Still


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

DUI driver was caught ~8mi down the road, sorry to hear it happened, but glad they got caught.

I had a great time with the group I road with - just over 12 hrs total time with just over 10hrs ride time. With very few exceptions it was very enjoyable.

Huge thanks to those in the CBC that put it on!


----------

